# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  100 vjetori i Kongresit  te Manastirit- Alfabeti Shqip 1908- 2008

## Tigrimelara

Përmbyllen me sukses aktivitetet me rastin e përvjetorit të 100 të Kongresit të Manastirit. Në një akademinë solemne të mbajtur në Shtëpinë e Armatës në Shkup, krerë të tre qeverive, të Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë, vlerësuan unifikimin e alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe. Në të, morën pjesë edhe akademik, arstistë, gjuhëtar, historianë, diplomatë të akredituar në Maqedoni dhe politikanë të të gjitha trevave shqipëtare.
"Me nderime dhe respekt të vaçantë dua që juve të pranishmëve si dhe të gjith shqipëtarëve në Republikën e Maqedonisë t'ua uroj 22 nëntorin ditën e alfabetit shqipëtar", tha kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski.
Për kryeministrin shqiptar Sali Berisha festimi i Alfabetit shqip dëshmon vullnetin e madh të respektit të palëkundur reciprok të shqipëtarëve dhe maqedonëve, të cilët kanë një histori të gjatë bashkëpunimi dhe përpjekjesh të përbashkëta për liri dhe dinjitet.
"Me lafabetin e Kongresit të Manastirit është bërë dokumenti i shtetëisë së shqipërisë më 28 ënnëtor 1912; me alfabetin e Kongresit të Manastirit është shkruare dhe dokumenti i pavarësisë së Kosovës 17 shkurt 2008", theksoi kryeministri i Kosovës Hashim Thaçi.
Evenimentit i parapriu një ekspozitë me temë 'Rruga e shkronjave' ku nëprmjet fotografive dhe dokumenteve u shpalos rrugëtimi i unifikmit të shqipes. Në orët e paradites akademikë e gjuhëtarë në një konferencë shkencore dolën në përfundimin se gjuha shqipe në 100 vitet ka pësuar ndryshime por kjo sipas tyre, ndodh si pasojë e zhvillimeve globale e që i lejohen gjuhës si një system i hapur për ndryshime.

Meral Ismaili- Alsat

----------


## Cimo

Kot eshte krejt , nuk na duhen shkronjat, pse te mesojme dhe te studjojme kur vjen ne pushtet BDI dhe te nxjer prej pune.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Cimo haj se nuk vdesim, skemi per te vdekur.

----------


## Cimo

> Cimo haj se nuk vdesim, skemi per te vdekur.


Di ham shkronjat be..

----------


## Brari

POLITIKË
Kryeministri Sali Berisha përshëndet festimet e jubileut të 100-vjetorit të Kongresit të Manastirit
23-11-2008 / Gazeta 55

Së pari, dëshiroj të falënderoj me mirënjohje të thellë mikun tim, Kryeministrin e Maqedonisë Nikola Gruevski dhe qeverinë e tij, për organizimin e festimeve të Jubileut të 100 vjetorit të Kongresit të Manastirit, duke fisnikëruar në këtë akt vendin dhe kombin e tij dhe duke nderuar mbarë shqiptarët. Faleminderit shumë. 
Sot, ne nderojmë një nga ngjarjet më kulmore në historinë tonë kombëtare, 100 vjetorin e Kongresit të Manastirit, i cili, sëbashku me Lidhjen e Prizrenit, do të përbënin dy zhvillimet më kulmore të kombit shqiptar nga kohërat e Skënderbeut deri në ditën e mbajtjes së tyre. 
Vendimi i Kongresit të Manastirit ishte përcaktues jo vetëm për njësimin për njësimin e gjuhës sonë të bukur, por ishte vendimtar për njësimin, bashkimin e kombit shqiptar rreth idealeve te pavarësisë kombëtare. 
Alfabeti u shndërrua në katalistin e madh të lëvizjeve të mëdha kombëtare shqiptare, të cilat do të kurorëzoheshin me pavarësinë e Shqipërisë në vitin 1912. Pa Prizrenin, pa Manastirin, Vlora nuk do të ishte. Ishin këto ngjarje të mëdha që bënë të mundur që shqiptarët të nisin rrugën e tyre të lirisë dhe të pavarësisë. 
Alfabeti i gjuhës shqipe dhe historia e tij ngjan shumë me historinë e flamurit, i cili, pas vdekjes së princit të shqiptarëve, rrugëtoi për të mbetur i fjetur në librat e perëndimit dhe për tu zgjuar sërish në vitet e lëvizjeve të mëdha kombëtare. 
Kështu pra, është pak a shumë dhe historia e këtij alfabeti. Kur burrat më të shquar të kombit u mblodhën në Manastir, në trevat shqiptare qarkullonin alfabete të shumtë, sepse, pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, sunduesi bëri të gjitha përpjekjet për skajimin e madh të alfabetit, në të cilin ishte shkruar gjuha shqipe shumë e shumë shekuj më parë. Ai mbeti thjesht alfabet i gjuhës liturgjike dhe ajo natyrisht, në një perandori ku besimet e krishtera ishin pakica e pakicave. 
Në këtë kontekst, alfabeti rilindi në Manastir. Gjuhës iu rikthyen germat, me të cilat pothuajse ajo kishte lindur. Por ata burra të mençur e të guximshëm të kombit, të udhëhequr nga Pader Gjergj Fishta, Mithat Frashëri e shumë të tjerë, të cilët vendosën të përzgjedhin alfabetin latin, i bënë kombit një shërbim të jashtëzakonshëm, pasi në ato vite luftërash në Europë dhe Ballkan, vite të shpërbërjes së perandorisë otomane, vite kur disa ndëshkoheshin, të tjerë shpërbleheshin, ekzistenca e kombit pa Vlorën dhe alfabetin do të ishte në pikëpyetje të madhe. 
Ishte Vlora dhe alfabeti që u shndërruan në shtyllat më kryesore frymëzuese të mbijetesës së kombit shqiptar, i cili sot jeton i lirë aty ku ndodhet, në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi dhe kudo. 
Duke i kthyer gjuhës alfabetin e vet, ata i bënë një shërbim tjetër të madh vendit. Alfabeti latin ishte alfabeti i qytetërimit më të zhvilluar të kohërave. Ndaj dhe Pashko Vasa, ky zyrtar i lartë i Portës, guvernator në Bejrut (Liban), do të kërkonte që alfabeti i gjuhës të ishte ai latin, sepse me këtë alfabet shkruajnë kombet më të zhvilluara të Europës dhe botës. 
Ndaj kjo ditë është një ditë nderimi të madh për udhëheqësit, komisionin dhe delegatët e alfabetit, por edhe për qytetarët e Manastirit, këtij qyteti të bekuar, i cili ka luajtur një rol të madh në zhvillimet rajonale, por edhe më gjerë në tërë historinë e tij. 

Zoti Kryeministër, 
Edhe një herë dua tju falënderoj ju dhe qeverinë tuaj për këtë akt dhe vendim për të festuar në Shkup, në kryeqytetin e vendit tuaj, këtë Akademi solemne, dëshmi kjo e vullnetit të madh, të respektit të palëkundur reciprok të dy kombeve tona. Shqiptarët dhe maqedonasit kanë një histori të gjatë bashkëpunimi, një histori të gjatë përpjekjesh të përbashkëta për liri dhe dinjitet. Të dy vendet ndajnë sot dy projekte të mëdha, atë të integrimit europian dhe euroatlantik. 
Sot, pata një takim pune me Kryeministrin Gruevski dhe kemi rënë dakord që me përpjekje të përbashkëta të intensifikojmë më tej marrëdhëniet tona të shkëlqyera, dëshmi e të cilave është kjo Akademi që mbajmë sot, të mbështesim njëri-tjetrin në të gjithë përpjekjet për të ardhmen e përbashkët që meritojmë. 
Duke përfunduar, unë shfrytëzoj rastin për ti uruar shqiptarëve kudo që ndodhen, miqve të kombit tonë gëzuar këtë ditë, të përjetësisë të një prej gjuhëve më të bukura të planetit për mua. 
Ju faleminderit. 

...

55

----------

